

Show HN (German): Automatic login script for KDG free hotspots - mschuster91
https://gist.github.com/msmuenchen/6376644

======
mschuster91
This script bypasses the stupid automatic redirection for session
start/renewal on Kabel Deutschland WiFi hotspots; it might come in handy if
you either live in range of one of these (like me) or are travelling in
Germany.

